# Burton ak 2l cyclic vs boom jacket



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought the boom jacket earlier this season and have no complaints. Compared it to the cyclic and there's not much difference if any. Both fully taped gore tex. I went with the Boom because I preferred the styling.


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, I thought there wasn't much in it. I think I'll go for the same one.


----------

